# TMGR and MDGA Mini Goat Clinic



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

This is a copy of the flier. I think this will be very interesting. Sunni from Flat Rocks will be there!!! Yay! Know what is the best about this?? Its 15 mins from where I live! Muahahaha!

Mini Dairy Goat Clinic/All Breeds
Saturday, June 4, 2011
Dublin, TX Arena/City Park
Highland Ave, all indoors. 
10:00am - 3:00pm

Breeders of TMGR and MDGA registered goats and people 
interested in the mini breeds welcome. Sunni Milligan of Flat Rock Farm in Azle, TX will be on hand to show us how to set our goats up for the show ring. Body clipping for a show & for milking your doe. Tips on Polled to Polled breeding. How to burn horn buds & trim hooves, giving shots. Evaluating your buck. What's a good udder? Taking photo's for the July MDGA V-Show. Breeders must pre-register by May 14, 2011. $25 fee. This pays for the arena. Door prizes. BBQ lunch wagon, you pay for your lunch.

If you have registered dairy goats for sale bring them, also if you have a litter of guardian pups. Call me.

4H'ers & Leaders, Ag Teachers and anyone interested in the Mini Dairy Goat breeds are welcome. 
Contact info: Suzy Minck 254-485-0292 Cell
[email protected]

Directions: From 377, go to the center of town at the light take HWY 8 West and turn right onto Highland, about a mile from light. Go half a mile and the City Park is on the left. Go to the light green building.


----------

